# Xmas relaxing recommendation please



## whispering (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello to you all and may I start by wishing you all a special festive season. Earlier this year members kindly responded to my requests for guidance on British string quartets. Please can you indulge me again. Okay I am in a caring role, Xmas alone with mum, a bit of a withdrawn world. Hard to put into words what I am looking for precisely, more a feeling than a technical wording I can use. I want to buy myself an Xmas present of some relaxing off the beaten track classical music. Something along the lines of The Larks Ascending, but outside of the normal beaten track of well known composers. It does not have to be quiet or gentle all of the time but most of the time. Mum will be reading her articles out of the People’s Friend over and over, I just want something new I can have some time with. Not challenging music but something like an old friend. Could be a trio, sonata of some form, classical or modern. What do you reach for when you just want to wash away the stresses of the day?

Finally thank you. This is a lovely community. Members are welcoming, helpful and well informed on the subject matter. I pass by irregularly but when I do I have a good catch up. It is just a nice place to come and spend sometime when matters get me down somewhat in my life. Caring is a lonely role so spaces like this are very welcome. Sometimes we are slow as a race to say thank you for what is on offer from simple pleasures. I could never fully know how a human ear works but the resulting pleasure from music in its many forms is a precious joy to behold.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

whispering said:


> I want to buy myself an Xmas present of some relaxing off the beaten track classical music. Something along the lines of The Larks Ascending, but outside of the normal beaten track of well known composers.


Gerald Finzi. Eclogue for Piano and Orchestra, op. 10.





Carl Reinecke. Concerto for Harp and Orchestra.

Max Bruch. Romance for Viola and Orchestra (and other short works for stringed instrument and orchestra).

Thanks for your kind remarks. We need kindness in the world now.


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Whispering writes, "I just want something new I can have some time with. Not challenging music but something like an old friend. Could be a trio, sonata of some form, classical or modern. What do you reach for when you just want to wash away the stresses of the day?"

Here are some of the CDs that I most reach for when I want to hear music that will relax and calm me:

1. Eustache Du Caurroy, instrumental Fantasies: 




https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8053673--eustache-du-caurroy-xxiii-fantasies
https://www.amazon.com/Eustache-Du-Caurroy-Xxiii-Fantasies/dp/B002KG27EE

2. A favorite album of French "impressionist" chamber works, entitled "Autour de la Harp", which includes Claude Debussy's Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, Albert Roussel's Serenade, Op. 30, Maurice Ravel's Introduction et Allegro, Joseph Guy Marie Ropartz's Prelude, Marine et Chansons, and Charles Koechlin's Quintet No. 2 for Flute, Harp, and Strings:





https://www.amazon.com/Autour-Harp-...Chamber+Players&qid=1576474986&s=music&sr=1-2

3. J.S. Bach, 6 Violin Sonatas, played by Pablo Valetti & Celine Frisch: 




4. Charles Koechlin: (1) Chamber Music with Flute: 



, & (2) Koechlin's 1950 chamber version of his earlier solo piano work, "Paysages et Marines" (played by Ensemble Zürich): 



, and (3) his beautiful Violin Sonata (Louise Chisson plays the 1st movement here): 



. Etc. Koechlin's music is perfect to relax to. It's not an accident that Claude Debussy asked Koechlin to orchestrate his late ballet Khamma at the end of his life, when Debussy was too ill to do so himself. Koechlin's abilities to match and blend instruments, particularly wind instruments, is remarkable, & I'm sure Debussy knew that. I find Koechlin as relaxing to listen to as Haydn, in this respect.

5. Speaking of Haydn, his Divertimenti never fail to relax and delight me:

--4 Divertimenti: played by the Linde Consort:












https://www.amazon.com/4-Divertimen...n+linde+consort&qid=1576476481&s=music&sr=1-2

As well as his scherzandi, baryton octets, lira concertos & notturni:

https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Music-...of+naples+haydn&qid=1576476521&s=music&sr=1-1
https://www.amazon.com/Haydn-8-Nott...of+naples+haydn&qid=1576476591&s=music&sr=1-2










6. On Christmas day, Michael Praetorius's "Mass for Christmas Morning": 




7. And, of course, given my name on Talk Classical, the incredibly beautiful motets of Josquin Desprez, sung by the Orlando Consort: 




I hope that you'll connect with one or more of the above recordings.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

A few days ago I really enjoyed the Anonymous 4 disc - Christmas Music from Medieval Hungary. You can find it on youtube if interested


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

david johnson said:


> A few days ago I really enjoyed the Anonymous 4 disc - Christmas Music from Medieval Hungary. You can find it on youtube if interested


I was going to recommend "On Yoolis Night" by the Anonymous 4.


----------

